# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  Return of earnings - Compensation Fund bank details

## belladancer

Hi Guys

I did my Return of Earnings online - got the amount and payment reference number but have not received the actual invoice with bank details. I have tried phoning various numbers with no luck.

Anyone else have this problem? My payment deadline is 25 May and I want to pay, yet I cant pay without bank details and I cant get hold of anyone to get the bank details but yet they reserve the right to charge interest if I dont pay.

Sigh... *shakes head in frustration*

Thanks!
B

----------


## Mike C

ABSA Bank
Voortrekker Road Gezina
Branch Code: 509045
Bank Account: 1007930905
Deposit Reference: (You have already)

Important: If payment by EFT is not possible please do a direct deposit at any ABSA Bank and fax a copy of your deposit slip to: (012) 357 1772 / (012) 357 1782

I paid mine without the invoice and it arrived a few days later.

----------

belladancer (17-May-13), Dave A (15-May-13)

----------


## belladancer

Thanks a mil! They are the correct details as when I added them to my ABSA beneficiary list the same details came up. Youre a star!

----------

